# What is a Ginny Woman? For the fun of it!!!!



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

ginny woman 


Pronounced "jinny". A non-homosexual male who seems to display personality characteristics normally associated with a female. For example he acts 'womanly' or 'wimpy' and/or whines/complains a lot.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Tom,
I'm gonna go with this: any dude that acts feminely or womanly or whiney cannot be automatically called "non-homosexual". BTW, where may I find the smileys?
Vickie


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

stringle said:


> Tom,
> I'm gonna go with this: any dude that acts feminely or womanly or whiney cannot be automatically called "non-homosexual". BTW, where may I find the smileys?
> Vickie


Check your PM's...I sent you something about how to fix so you can see them.:thumbsup:


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> Check your PM's...I sent you something about how to fix so you can see them.:thumbsup:


 Tanks, Ma'am!!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

whats the definition of a groper


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

-=Desperado=- said:


> whats the definition of a groper


You mean grouper??? :001_huh:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Run Dover said:


> You mean grouper??? :001_huh:


no scott...one that "gropes"...you know...get that extra feel on a greeting hug...


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Ultralite said:


> no scott...one that "gropes"...you know...get that extra feel on a greeting hug...


Will got groped? :whistling:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Run Dover said:


> Will got groped? :whistling:


 Maybe someone Rubbed him the wrong way????????????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Maybe someone Rubbed him the wrong way????????????


Thats what happened. But if you asked him someone rubbed him the right way in jail.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Thats what happened. But if you asked him someone rubbed him the right way in jail.


Nice Avatar.You know you are obsessed with another man when you use MY PICTURE for your avatar LOL.I bet you think about me alot huh.Went thru all that trouble to put up my pic BUT YOUR A STRAIGHT PUNK AND YOU KNOW YOU WONT EVER FACE ME EVER.FLAMER.Gave you my address,anywhere you wanted to meet and all you do is run that cock hole on the forum.YOU will never face me dude EVER.Fat ass SLOB


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> Nice Avatar.You know you are obsessed with another man when you use MY PICTURE for your avatar LOL.I bet you think about me alot huh.Went thru all that trouble to put up my pic BUT YOUR A STRAIGHT PUNK AND YOU KNOW YOU WONT EVER FACE ME EVER.FLAMER.Gave you my address,anywhere you wanted to meet and all you do is run that cock hole on the forum.YOU will never face me dude EVER.Fat ass SLOB


4886 Bone Creek Rd.
Holt, FL

Ill be here all night, come on big boy, lets see if you punch can back up you big ass mouth.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Run Dover said:


> Will got groped? :whistling:


Another example of simple minded ass follower.Thought you was better than that Scott.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Still don't understand the Groper/Grouper thing Will.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Come on Will, where are you? Have your old lady drive you over.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Splittine said:


> 4886 Bone Creek Rd.
> Holt, FL
> 
> Ill be here all night, come on big boy, lets see if you punch can back up you big ass mouth.


Yeah im gonna jump up and run over there so you can hide in the house like a lil bitch and call the Piggz.I know for a fact ill see you on my terms fat boy and i guarantee your lips wont be loose.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Run Dover said:


> Still don't understand the Groper/Grouper thing Will.


It applies to the person who knows its applied to.If it does not apply to your sorry ass than why follow the typical hate crowd.Be your own man dude.Always gotta follow these dumbass turds


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh now you're making excuses. You call me out and send me PM's where you want my address and I give it to you and now you are pussying out. What a freaking pussy, come on dude try better than that. Grow a set.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Oh now you're making excuses. You call me out and send me PM's where you want my address and I give it to you and now you are pussying out. What a fucking pussy, come on dude try better than that. Grow a set.


If i come to your house right now and lets be realistic here.With the current argument and threats passed you could legally shoot me if i came in your yard.Think about it idiot.AND AGAIN.I WILL FIND YOUR PUNK BIG MOUTH ASS OFF GUARD 1 ON 1 NO FRIENDS OR FAMILY BLAH BLAH AND WE WILL SEE FUKIN TOUGH GUY.Im done with this thread.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow another excuse. Call me out and want my address and now pussy out. What a freaking pussy. Im here all night, anytime you're ready. you better be done with this thread cause you done made yourself look like a pussy.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> If i come to your house right now and lets be realistic here.With the current argument and threats passed you could legally shoot me if i came in your yard.Think about it idiot.AND AGAIN.I WILL FIND YOUR PUNK BIG MOUTH ASS OFF GUARD 1 ON 1 NO FRIENDS OR FAMILY BLAH BLAH AND WE WILL SEE FUKIN TOUGH GUY.Im done with this thread.


This is awesome...Splittine calls your bluff and now you wont follow through....typical...the loudest is always the weakest....Nice avatar splittine!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> Nice Avatar.You know you are obsessed with another man when you use MY PICTURE for your avatar LOL.I bet you think about me alot huh.Went thru all that trouble to put up my pic BUT YOUR A STRAIGHT PUN*K AND YOU KNOW YOU WONT EVER FACE ME EVER.FLAMER.Gave you my address,anywhere you wanted to meet* and all you do is run that cock hole on the forum.YOU will never face me dude EVER.Fat ass SLOB





-=Desperado=- said:


> Yeah im gonna jump up and run over there so you can hide in the house like a lil bitch and call the Piggz*.I know for a fact ill see you on my terms fat boy *and i guarantee your lips wont be loose.


So you ask for his address...he gives it to you and then you say you will only meet on your terms...i sense the strong odor of coward on you william mills:thumbup:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Aight kids....look forward to more entertainment tomorrow...heading to bed...Splittine dont you go and get beat up tonight....if you see a 10 speed with training wheels coming your way run for your life! I hear that guy is a bad dude...hahah


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

damn...i think a whole 48 hrs went by before another one of these...

thanks for a little Sun. evening entertainment...

and will, don't care how bad you think you are...you may not want to call out a former marine of 20 years and is about 6' somthin'...better you hope you ate your wheaties that morning...


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Geez!!!! I just asked if there was a typo with Groper and/or Grouper. 

It is a fishing forum, not a sexual predator site, right?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Run Dover said:


> Geez!!!! I just asked if there was a typo with Groper and/or Grouper.
> 
> It is a fishing forum, not a sexual predator site, right?


yeah scott, leave it to BT to start some crap...j/k...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*nathan*

So Nathan a bikini thread is out of line and was deleleted as this is a family oriented forum, but this activity is cool with you?

I sense an issue with your decision making concerning moderation.

like to hear where you stand Nathan.

Mark W


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> So Nathan a bikini thread is out of line and was deleleted as this is a family oriented forum, but this activity is cool with you?
> 
> I sense an issue with your decision making concerning moderation.
> 
> ...


 Funny...I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> So Nathan a bikini thread is out of line and was deleleted as this is a family oriented forum, but this activity is cool with you?
> 
> I sense an issue with your decision making concerning moderation.
> 
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys really ruined somebodys "Comming out of the closet" post................I hope you are proud of yourselves!!!!!!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Finally! I got my internet hooked up, back on-line, connect to the PFF, and DAMN, Will has shown his true colors, AGAIN. lmao. He was soo cool for a while after getting out of the pokey with everyone helping his family and all, and true to form, time will show an animal's true stripes; he comes out like gang busters. Or should I say, wanna be gang busters? 

Splittine, if you feel the need, well you know what to do. 

Stir, stir, stir. 

Tom, what is a "Jinney woman?"

Welcome back to me, even though I am in Misery.


----------

